# Classroom Vivaria - Success!



## acanthaster (Feb 18, 2012)

I teach in a high-needs, low-income middle school in Brooklyn. Frequent readers may recall a request for help assembling a few vivaria for my classroom posted a few months ago. The whole back story is available here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/91942-classroom-vivarium-can-you-help.html. To make a long story short, dendroboard members and sponsors came through in a big way, and my students are now VERY pleased to host 7 poison dart frogs and one tadpole! Here's a shot of the whole setup:




























And here are just a few of the 109 students who enjoy it daily:



























These two are hard at work caring for our tadpole.



*The project was possible only because of the generosity of dendroboarders.*

All the tank hardware and the lights was donated by dendroboard member rjmarchisi. Thanks Rob- this has been huge!











Mike (therizman2) sent us a huge priority box of tropical plants and cuttings from his company glass box tropicals. We were really impressed by the diversity and quality of the plants and are so happy with how they look in the classroom. 









Brad and Marta (Dendrobati) arragned for us to get all the substrate and LEICA we could need as well as handheld misters to keep up the humidity and the fruit fly culturing supplies that will keep our frogs fat and happy. Thank you both so much! The kids have great fun anplaying in the dirt (not too common here in the city) and learned a lot about what dirt does and what plants need. Brad and Marta also sent us our frogs: Three adult leucomelas, four variabilis froglets, and a variabilis tadpole! 



























As an educator, I'd say this project has been a big success. I'm constantly blown away by how much my kids are getting out of these frogs. Students who have never shown the slightest interest in science are now dying to know more about how thumbnails care for their tadpoles. Kids who didn't know if potatoes are plants or animals are watching the growth of our bromiliads and learning about the importance of light and photosynthesis. Perhaps most importantly, all my students are getting a real view into the beauty of the natural world. 
Thanks again to everyone who helped - you made a big difference to my students.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I must say reading this especially the last part made me tear up a bit! So glad it has been successful!


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

This is so awesome. I had a teacher much like you when I was in grade school, we had multiple reptiles and amphibians in our classroom, and everyone loved it. It seemed everyone wanted him as a teacher, and those of us who were lucky enough to get him were ecstatic. 

I think it's extremely important to find ways to connect to kids and teach them about science!


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome! This is a great post. And those are some super generous donations. And that is a great classroom!

I have recently been helping out a nearby pre-school/kindergarten as they're raising pacific chorus frog tadpoles from the local ponds. Just yesterday the first tad is out of the water, so I've been there all morning setting up a tank for the frogs. 

The kids literally shake with excitement watching these guys. More frogs in schools!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for posting an update. It's touching to see the kids take such an interest. 

Such a small thing can make such a big difference.


Brad


----------



## acanthaster (Feb 18, 2012)

Dendrobati said:


> Thank you for posting an update.
> Such a small thing can make such a big difference.
> Brad


Brad:

I'm not sure I'd call your donation a small thing! You (Brad and Marta, AKA Dendrobati) were so instrumental in making all this happen and were so supportive at every step of the way. From encouraging me to look into thumbnails to supplying everything we needed to make this happen, you guys were amazing. Since posting I realized that I forgot to mention a few of the things you gave- we should also thank you for the under-tank heaters, the bromiliads, and all of our bug cultures.
It's wonderful when a business can give so much. One last thank you from the kids (well, there were many more but they've all been packed up and mailed off):


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! This makes me so happy. I'm sitting here at my crummy desk in my crummy office with tears of joy runnning down my face.


----------



## DutchScum (Jan 11, 2012)

this is the kindness the rest of the world could learn alot from
great work 
thanks to those that helped out this great project


----------



## mkitchen (Dec 31, 2012)

Major props to those that donated considering I'm sure they picked up the shipping tab too! As a fellow teacher (math though, so no frogs in my room  ) I applaud the board members and sponsors who made that possible. It's always the little things that seem to plant seeds of change in kids lives. Love it, well done.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope you'll update us with the progress of the tanks and frogs and tads.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is so awesome to read! I also had a teacher my 1st, 4th, and 5th grade (same teacher) that had a small pond in the actual classroom and had numerous reptiles and amphibians we could see, take care of, and learn about. I really think that is where I got my passion for animals. Amazing job and so happy the kids are enjoying and learning about these amazing animals. Hope you keep us updated!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to see them all setup and very glad to hear that the tanks have been able to strike interest in science into more of your students! 

If any other teachers are reading this, I am always more than happy to donate plants to classrooms, even if they arent being used in terrariums.


----------



## Lemon&Lime (May 12, 2012)

Sweet post. I work as nurse for special ed stdents k-12 in Michigan. The students have emotional impairments and some also have autism, learning disabilities, or are cognitively impaired. I had shipment of azureus finally arrive when weather warmed up and decided to set up vivariums in two classrooms. The kids helped me silicone cork panels to back of tank, build the vivarium substrate layers, and add the plants. We watched video how tos on youtube posted by some of the vendors that advertise here on dendroboard. The teachers incorporated the project into their science lesson too. Once the teachers got over the ick factor of fruit fly cultures they are loving it. The kids are not behaviorally acting out as much because they love their frogs and don't want to stress their frogs by acting out in class. The teachers talk about the kids completing their academics and asking to just sit in front of vivarium and watch the frogs. 
I'd like to give thanks to everyone on dendroboard because this forum community allows new members like me to learn and share. Also now that my coworkers see the beauty of azureus darts I am receiving fewer jabs about morphing into a frog lover. LOL. 
I can't wait to start teaching homeschool classes in my reptile/frog room at home. My own kids are 12yo and 14yo boys hence the basement family room full of creatures. I just asked a local homeschooling group if any families were interested in classes and quite a few answered YES. My goal is for my own kids to be able to develop curriculum and teach other kids- great for my kids' own resumes. Then I want to network these homeschool families with two Michigan vendors who advertise on dendroboard and one local reptile shop near my house. Win win win all the way around.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Simply wonderful heart warming stories. It's amazing what a little caring and generosity can do.


----------



## cowboys22 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ur one of the cool teachers and the kids are lucky to have u.but you're even luckier to have them


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

I myself have learning issues (disability) and found a lot of relief from animal therapy ...horses..dogs...and I can attribute to tge fact that not all kids learn the same and it was a teacher in 3rd grade that actually cared enough to mention it to my parents the idea of animal therapy. . Grades improved and I actually graduated there is something about the peacefull nature of animals that calms and opens the mind you have truely helped some of your students in a way you will not realize now they may not know it yet but I still keep a bunch of pets for that reason... pdf's, hedge hogs, crested geckos, pit bulls,.... thank you for the diffrence you make in their lives

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

Pet Grants, small pets, aquarium equipment

there is grant money available to you possibly you can look into it but this organization sponsors learning the way you do and there may be financial help for you and your new friends


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

This is what it's all about....


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

dallas green and gold said:


> Pet Grants, small pets, aquarium equipment
> 
> there is grant money available to you possibly you can look into it but this organization sponsors learning the way you do and there may be financial help for you and your new friends


Good find.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I want to give a BIG thank you to the OP and the sponsors who helped with supplies and frogs!

Keep up the good work and keep getting kids interested in science and nature!


----------

